# Ovulating before HCG levels completely drop?



## Sorsha

Hi all, I'm new in this section of the forums. Lost my first pregnancy about a month ago (found out at 8 1/2 weeks that fetus had stopped growing at 5 1/2 weeks; miscarriage didn't happen naturally so moved things along with Misoprostol at 10 1/2 weeks). 

Since the bleeding stopped, DH and I have been NTNP. We BDed a couple times in the third week after I used the Misoprostol, but I was monitoring my HCG with home pregnancy tests then, and was getting an increasingly faint but still visible line. So I assumed there was no way I was ovulating yet. Then I went away on a business trip for a week, so no BDing. Got back a couple days ago, and this morning I woke up feeling queasy. I've continued to feel queasy all morning. It feels a lot like I did early on in my previous pregnancy.

Has anyone here gotten pregnant at a time when they must have ovulated while still getting positive HPTs from the miscarriage? I know it's not likely (and there are lots of other reasons I could feel queasy), but I'm wondering if it's possible at all. Because if it's impossible, I can just put it out of my mind! 

(I did do a HPT this morning just to check, and could see no line at all. At least I know the old HCG is all out of my system now!)


----------



## amytrisha

I researched about this after my MMC and most places say you can't but there were some women who were confident that they did so I can't be 100% sure on that one but I do know that before your first AF most women's pregnancy symptoms return, mine sure did and I went through tonnes of hpt's lol -.- unfortunately af came full swing.

Fingers x'd you do get your bfp though, your most fertile after a pregnancy so I wouldn't rule it out! 

Welcome to the forum :wave: x


----------



## ttc1soon

It is possible to ovulate if you HCG levels are under 20 or something like that. (its been a while but I looked it up before) I hope you get your period back soon (if you don't get pregnant before) because that really gets you more regular and easier to predict ovulation and possibly get pregnant. Be warned you cycles might be different now. Mine got longer and my ovulation happened after CD20 when it use to be CD15.


----------



## Sorsha

amytrisha said:


> I researched about this after my MMC and most places say you can't but there were some women who were confident that they did so I can't be 100% sure on that one but I do know that before your first AF most women's pregnancy symptoms return, mine sure did and I went through tonnes of hpt's lol -.- unfortunately af came full swing.

Good point! How long did it take after you started getting symptoms before AF showed up? So much waiting in this TTC process! *sigh*



ttc1soon said:


> It is possible to ovulate if you HCG levels are under 20 or something like that. (its been a while but I looked it up before) I hope you get your period back soon (if you don't get pregnant before) because that really gets you more regular and easier to predict ovulation and possibly get pregnant. Be warned you cycles might be different now. Mine got longer and my ovulation happened after CD20 when it use to be CD15.

Useful to know. Up until this morning, I was just hoping for AF to show up soon so I could get on with a more regular cycle, because I figured I was out this month anyway. Silly symptoms giving me twinges of hope. Thanks for the encouragement and info!


----------



## amytrisha

About a week ish? I remember we were testing like crazy then a few days later I had brown spotting, that lasted a few days then af arrived. It is a horrible waiting game, so frustrating! Good luck!


----------



## Alizka

I had a missed miscarriage when the baby stopped developing at around 5 weeks but I only found out on my 3 months scan on the 18th of September...I had a D&C the following week on the 26th of September. Took me a while to make up my mind between the medication and D&C and I was still hoping for a natural miscarriage but I am glad I went for the D&C. I got my period 3.5 weeks later - 20th of October. We were TTC straight away after my bleeding stopped but we either missed my O day or my body was not ready to conceive. I also did a pregnacy test 1 day after we were together with my husband for the first time, just to found out whether there were any hormones left before I test for the new pregnancy. There was a faint line that persisted and almost disappeared only about a day before I got my period. All that time I was hoping that I was pregnant again. Most unlikely for a pregnancy test to show positive after 1 day....but I still had a twinge of hope that these are my ''new hormones''. Then I started to feel a bit bloated and my breasts got tender. But it turned out my body was preparing for the first period.

After my initial disappointment I am glad it didn't happen straight away. I think it is good to separate the two pregnancies in your head - and my first period helped me to draw that line. It is also better to wait for the first period just to avoid the confusion I had with the ''old'' and ''new'' hormones But easier said than done. When you want a baby so much it is hard to be logical. I hope it will happen very soon though...! Fingers crossed for everybody who is in a similar situation!


----------



## Bettydraper

I think I had the same confusing experience. I MC'd at 8 weeks and took medication to bring it on, I was watching my HCG levels drop on the internet cheapie sticks and finally thought they'd gone down. I had load of EWCM at one point and tested until there was practically no line at all. I too was wondering if I had ovulated (although temps were still really high). I went to the doctors to confim with a blood test and HGC was nearly 400! I knew in my heart that it wasn'trelated to another pregnancy and luckily my period came a few days later to avoid all doubt. I guess the only way you can tell if to get you blood tested to see if it is increasing, fingers crossed you are but just remember that it may be that your boady is still recovering, you've been through a lot :hugs:


----------

